# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  شرح فك شفرة هاتف e1151 على تورنادو

## big_gsm

*السلام عليكم
 اخواتي الكرام اقدم لكم طريقة فك شفرة هاتف  samsug E1151
هده اسهل طريقة لفك شفرة هدا الهاتف وطريقة عبر تفليش الهاتف*  *نبدا شرح على بركة الله *    * 
تم شرح 
للتحميل ملف من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك  واصل نشاطك و تألقك  وفقك الله

----------


## big_gsm

*شكرا لكم على مرور طيب*

----------


## gsmhicham

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## ramssy2000

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## toutouch

*شكرا لك*

----------

